# Punkbuster issues



## dandadudeman (Mar 26, 2013)

My Punkbuster gave me the error: "PunkBuster kicked player 'xxxxx' (for 0 minutes) ... No Packet Flow."
I tried doing the setup through evenbalance and got the error: "HTM MDTs do not match security information. Please try updating later" After hitting OK, it shows me this:

00:10:57: Failed to load shared library 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)
00:10:57: can't open file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)
00:10:57: can't open file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)
00:10:57: can't open file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)
00:10:58: can't open file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)
00:11:00: Failed to load shared library 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\pb\pbcl.dll' (error 5: access is denied.)

I made sure that the firewall wasnt blocking it, gave the setup full permissions. I have downloaded and reinstalled Battlefield 3 several times- restarting my computer in between. I also tried getting rid of all punkbuster data and doing it manually that way. I continue to get the same result. If you suggest I go to evenbalance and do it manually- I've tried and it didn't work. Not sure how to fix this


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Where did you download it from?


----------

